# Wiring help, oxfordshire



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Any electrical geniuses around oxfordshire area?
I need a thatcham type 2 alarm supplied and fitted to our winnebago adventurer.
Also front heater not working and I have bought a replacement cd player.
Problem is the wiring has been well chopped around with scotchlocks everywhere!!
I havent a clue where to start.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

What about Dudley's of Witney ? They are American RV dealers and Winnebago specialists.

http://www.dudleys-rv.com/

G


----------



## 113663 (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks for that, forgot all about them!


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*rv electrics*

Hi I use a great independent rv repair guy in your area, pm me and I will give phone and details.....


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

www.mobilerv.co.uk

at Weston on the Green Bicester


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*electrical genius !!*

Yam.......mobile RV is in Weston on the Green, very close to you I think....give Steve a ring on 01869 351 861...(he is a one-man-band so give him time to get to the phone).....we have been MORE than pleased with everything he has done for us ..... BTW..we have no connection with him other than being very satisfied customers....

Jenny and Gordon


----------

